# Caravans and trailers - seperate plate info?



## TAO22

Hi All

I am looking at importing my car and also a seperate trailer but have been told that it will need a seperate number plate to my car? The trailer will be caravan size so although I can understand I may be required to pay import duty on more than one vehicle, I am unsure where I stand with regard to registering it?

Does anyone have any idea please if they have imported for example a caravan?

Many Thanks


----------



## Algarve

*your reply*



TAO22 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am looking at importing my car and also a seperate trailer but have been told that it will need a seperate number plate to my car? The trailer will be caravan size so although I can understand I may be required to pay import duty on more than one vehicle, I am unsure where I stand with regard to registering it?
> 
> Does anyone have any idea please if they have imported for example a caravan?
> 
> Many Thanks


Hi , Not heard that before about a separate number plate, however it is normal for importing Trailers and Caravans, to have correct paperwork for each, in the form of a log book or registration, the same applies with tow bars not many people are aware that tow bars on cars have a license number to them , unlike the UK you can not just fit a tow bar in Portugal it has to have registration as I found out the hard way,all the best


----------



## canoeman

It all depends on the weight of the trailer or carrying weight. What's yours?

The problem when importing and registering trailer here is that although theres no import tax, the paperwork is a nightmare, the UK has no requirements for registering trailers so there is not the relevant paperwork , chassis stamps etc required.

If the trailer company exports, they should be able to help, if it's DIY I'd forget the idea of keeping it here.

Insurance is different, you must declare and pay a premium.

Registration is required if trailer +300kgs


----------



## omostra06

I agree as all trailers and caravans have to their own registration plate and documents, completely separate from any car. (unlike the UK). I would suggest if you really need a trailer, pick one up down here.

Alternatively you could bring your UK car and trailer and use it without problems for up to 183 days, then if you don't need it, sell it off to someone going back to UK.

Just a point on the mention of tow bars. If you have a Portuguese car and it has a tow bar, your standard car insurance won't cover damage caused to or by the tow bar. An additional policy is required (also unlike the UK) for the tow bar.


----------



## TAO22

omostra06 said:


> I agree as all trailers and caravans have to their own registration plate and documents, completely separate from any car. (unlike the UK). I would suggest if you really need a trailer, pick one up down here.
> 
> Alternatively you could bring your UK car and trailer and use it without problems for up to 183 days, then if you don't need it, sell it off to someone going back to UK.
> 
> Just a point on the mention of tow bars. If you have a Portuguese car and it has a tow bar, your standard car insurance won't cover damage caused to or by the tow bar. An additional policy is required (also unlike the UK) for the tow bar.


Hi there

Thanks so much for the information as I didn't realise at all just how complicated this could get compared to the UK. The trailer I am bringing over is a snack food vending van (approx 8 foot x 7) so will clearly exceed the weight limit. Sounds like I have a lot of homework to do and a lot of government offices to visit again before I can take that step. Do you happen to know also a good reputable business insurer here? I have heard David Hills may be a good starting point?


----------



## canoeman

If your bringing a food vending van, do you intend useing it to sell food? 
Have you checked on the licencing requirements, registration of a company or self employment, all very very different to UK. 
I'd check these areas out before worrying about business insurance.


----------



## brian180254

*tow bar regitraion*



Algarve said:


> Hi , Not heard that before about a separate number plate, however it is normal for importing Trailers and Caravans, to have correct paperwork for each, in the form of a log book or registration, the same applies with tow bars not many people are aware that tow bars on cars have a license number to them , unlike the UK you can not just fit a tow bar in Portugal it has to have registration as I found out the hard way,all the best


hello how are we supposed to get reistration paerwork for a tow bar if it was all ready on the car when you buy it regards brian


----------



## canoeman

Should have come with the car.


----------



## omostra06

brian180254 said:


> hello how are we supposed to get reistration paerwork for a tow bar if it was all ready on the car when you buy it regards brian


do not believe you need a registration document for the tow bar, if your importing the car and the tow bar is on there it should be no problem, you need only then to tell your insurance company you have a tow bar so you get the right policy, should cause you no major headaches.


----------



## kalamaki

tow bar not a problem. we bought a Portuguese trailer, the chap who built it for us got it registered etc - separate number plate needed and log book. he also fitted the tow bar. 
they don't like you towing things over here, which is why there are more restrictions and you don't see many Portuguese caravans etc. that said, once you have a trailer, no MOTs or such needed afterwards, apparently.


----------



## brian180254

*re-tow bar*



canoeman said:


> It all depends on the weight of the trailer or carrying weight. What's yours?
> 
> The problem when importing and registering trailer here is that although theres no import tax, the paperwork is a nightmare, the UK has no requirements for registering trailers so there is not the relevant paperwork , chassis stamps etc required.
> 
> If the trailer company exports, they should be able to help, if it's DIY I'd forget the idea of keeping it here.
> 
> Insurance is different, you must declare and pay a premium.
> 
> Registration is required if trailer +300kgs


hi canoeman when i bring just my car to portugal it all ready had the tow bar fitted 5 years ago and when i explained to them about this registration number for the tow bar they think ive fliiped because they dont have one how do i go on


----------



## kalamaki

its not the tow bar, but the trailer that must be registered as a separate vehicle, it gets its own registration number as well - completely different to car reg numbers.


----------



## brian180254

*re-tow bar*



kalamaki said:


> its not the tow bar, but the trailer that must be registered as a separate vehicle, it gets its own registration number as well - completely different to car reg numbers.


yes i understand whats being said but my car was bought new by me in 20006 they fitted the tow bar but they dont have a regitration number for me to show the portugal police now the dealer cannott give me a regitration number so how would i go on


----------



## kalamaki

You need a manufacturers certificate of conformity for the tow bar - whoever fitted it should be able to supply one, stating it meets EU regs etc - probably a translation into Portuguese would help as well


----------



## brian180254

*re-tow bar*



kalamaki said:


> You need a manufacturers certificate of conformity for the tow bar - whoever fitted it should be able to supply one, stating it meets EU regs etc - probably a translation into Portuguese would help as well


well it looks like i will have to take it off because the dealer that fitted it have never heard of this before can i not get it checked and approved in portugal seeing they know what they need how hell do you go on about an mot ill bet thats a proformance on its own


----------



## canoeman

brian180254 said:


> well it looks like i will have to take it off because the dealer that fitted it have never heard of this before can i not get it checked and approved in portugal seeing they know what they need how hell do you go on about an mot ill bet thats a proformance on its own


Your dealers not in Portugal, and as UK is about the only EU country without requirements to register trailers or notify insurers is unlikley too.

MOT's are very straightforward at the extremley modern IPO (MOT)centres. Part and parcel of importing but slightly more stringent, e.g conformity, headlights etc

One of the requirements for importing is conformity to EU standards, this is checked at Customs appllication stage and again at the MOT stage. So this is where you'll reguire the certificate of conformity for car and tow bar, or you could remove it if it's going to be a major problem. It is very important that you meet all necassery requirements for importing without paying ISV, import tax on vehicles, and start the process within 6 months of entering Portugal. 

What are the documents required when applying for the exemption of ISV.
The request for tax relief signed by the beneficiary must show the following documents:

*Customs Declaration Vehicle (Mod 22.1101) and Request for Exemption (Mod 22.1100);
* Vehicle license and registration title to property, if any proof of ownership of the vehicle;
* Certificate of Compliance, model 9 of the Institute for Mobility and Land Transport, and technical inspection form (model 112).
*Valid driving license for at least 12 months before the transfer of residence;
* Identity Card or personal identification document in the case of a foreign citizen does not have BI;
*Identification card;
*Official certificate of residence issued by the competent authority to control people in the country of origin which certifies:
The registration of inhabitan
The dates of commencement and termination of residence in that country. 
*Document attesting to the everyday life residence in the country of origin, namely, bills of rent, water, electricity, pay stubs or proof of discount for health effects and reform.
*Consent to query the state tax and social contributions, or, failing that, certificate of the tax situation and no outstanding (DL No. 114/2007 of 19 April).


----------



## sun lover

kalamaki said:


> tow bar not a problem. we bought a Portuguese trailer, the chap who built it for us got it registered etc - separate number plate needed and log book. he also fitted the tow bar.
> they don't like you towing things over here, which is why there are more restrictions and you don't see many Portuguese caravans etc. that said, once you have a trailer, no MOTs or such needed afterwards, apparently.


Did the chap that fitted your tow bar have to register the tow bar?(sound odd to me) or did you just have to let your insurance know? could you give me a rough cost of a tow bar fitting?


----------



## TONY.C

Hi canoeman,
You seem very knowledgeable about the car and trailer info, so can I ask for your help regarding our situation?
My wife and I and Brother-in-law and his wife are moving to Portugal in January for at least a year & hopefully for good. We have a place to rent for the first year. We want to bring our caravans down with us for a couple of reasons. Firstly, to use if we want to go to various places to find a permanent home. Secondly, to use for any of our family, who hopefully will come out to visit occasionally.
Can you advise us of what we need to do before, or when we do actually start the move as regards to, registering, insuring, informing etc, etc.
I do hope that this doesn't take up too much of your time. Any info will be of great help and very much appreciated . Thanks, TONY.C


----------



## canoeman

First things first
As* Non* Residents then you can bring your cars & caravans to Portugal for a *max of 183 days in a 12 month period*, during that period they must be "street" legal in UK i.e. taxed, MOT'd and insured to be legal to drive here

*BUT* and this is where simple sounding plans become complicated

You your wife, brother in law and wife can only stay in Portugal for a* max of 3 months* at this point you must register your Residence.

Which is the second complication 
*A Resident cannot legally drive any non Portuguese plated car/vehicle * you can get special permission from customs but I don't believe it would be granted in these circumstances 

Which presents you with 2 options for vehicles or caravans
1. You either matriculate them onto Portuguese plates
2. Remove them from country

Or if you want to stay on the right side of the EU laws that apply to all EU countries you adjust your plans to 4 stays of a max of 3 months, as you've not finalized your plans to make the move permanent then you should also consider UK Residence requirements which reguire you to spend 183 days in UK per year to retain all your current rights.

Afraid you need to consider the wider implications and decide if you want make move permanent, then it's easier to say you need to consider/do a, b,c etc


----------



## PhilGarner

*where from*



kalamaki said:


> tow bar not a problem. we bought a Portuguese trailer, the chap who built it for us got it registered etc - separate number plate needed and log book. he also fitted the tow bar.
> they don't like you towing things over here, which is why there are more restrictions and you don't see many Portuguese caravans etc. that said, once you have a trailer, no MOTs or such needed afterwards, apparently.


can you tell me the size of trailer you bought and where from. I've been looking but there are very few trailer suppliers in Portugal. Thanks


----------



## JohnBoy

PhilGarner said:


> can you tell me the size of trailer you bought and where from. I've been looking but there are very few trailer suppliers in Portugal. Thanks


Welcome to the board Phil. You might want to start a new thread with your enquiry as this one is over 7 years old. Kalamaki has not posted om these boards since April 2011.


----------

